# Cannot mount dvd with ln

## vash

Well, I'm trying to get xine working with my dvd drive (hdb, or primary device on secondary drive).  I try to a:

```
ln -s /dev/hdb /dev/dvd
```

But xine cannot read from the dvd drive at all, so I cannot play DVDs.

vash

----------

## pjp

you have to use 'mount' to mount drives.  Do you have an entry in your /etc/fstab file for it?

----------

## vash

This is  my /etc/fstab:

/dev/hda1		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime		1 1

/dev/hda3		/		xfs		noatime 		0 0

/dev/hda2		none		swap		sw 			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro		0 0

proc			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

vash

----------

## pjp

 *vash wrote:*   

> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro		0 0

 If that is pointing to your DVD drive, then you should be able to type 'mount /mnt/cdrom' and that will mount any iso9660 formatted CD.  To allow users (other than root ) to do this, add 'users'. Example:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,users      0 0
```

----------

## wildcard

You need to have UDF file support in your kernel to mount dvds.  And you shouldn't have to mount the dvds.  Xine should access them directly.

----------

## abombss

To get your DVD under DevFs you need to uncomment the lines in your devfs config file for dvd support.  It will then create the proper /dev/dvd file for your dvd drive that xine needs.  

Try this thread.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7729[/url]

----------

## vash

abombss,

That's the one, I found it and didn't post back here about that.  Modified the entry (removing the cdrom support itself and left only entries for dvd), rebooted and that worked out just fine (I know I didn't need the reboot, but I recompiled the kernel).

vash

----------

